# Lindsay Lohan zeigt ihre neuen Zähne



## Mandalorianer (31 Okt. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan zeigt ihre neuen Zähne​*
Nachdem dieses Lächeln im Internet für Furore gesorgt hatte, machte sich Miss Lohan sofort einen Termin bei Hollywoods berühmtestem kosmetischen Zahnarzt Dr. Bill Dorfman. Glaubt man seiner Webseite legte der schon Hand an die Zähne von Schönheiten, wie Eva Longoria, Anne Hathaway und Jessica Simpson.



 ​Und jetzt zählt auch Lindsay Lohan zu seinem berühmten Klientel. Auf ihrer Twitter-Seite zeigte sich die 25-Jährige stolz mit einem neuen Grinsen: „Vielen Dank an Dr. Dorfman für den Zoom. Dennoch schmerzt mein Zahnfleisch ganz schön.“ Ein „Zoom“ ist eine speziell von Dr. Dorfman entwickelte Technik des Zahnbleachings.

Wer schön sein will, muss eben leiden! Und ein weißes Lächeln ist nun einmal Pflicht in Hollywood. Besonders, wenn Lindsay bald nur dieses tragen wird . 

Doch alle kosmetischen Eingriffe werden nur von kurzem Nutzen sein, wenn Lindsay zukünftig nicht etwas mehr auf sich und ihre Gesundheit achtet. Im Hintergrund des Bildes ist nämlich ein überquellender Aschenbecher zu erkennen. Und wenn Lindsay weiterhin wie ein Schlot raucht und Rotwein wie Limonade trinkt, wird sie in spätestens sechs Monaten wieder bei Dr. Dorfman auf der Matte stehen müssen.

Nach ihrem Besuch beim Zahnarzt kann Lindsay nun also getrost die gelben Zähne von ihrer „Problem-Liste“ streichen. Bleiben allerdings immer noch jede Menge juristische Probleme, die bei den Lohans in den Genen zu liegen scheinen.

Vater Michael sitzt gerade wegen des Vorwurfes häuslicher Gewalt in Florida in Untersuchungshaft, nachdem ihm eine Kaution verweigert wurde. Und auch Lindsay muss gehörig aufpassen, dass sie nach Verletzung ihrer Bewährungsauflagen nicht wieder in den Knast wandert .

*
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Okt. 2011)

Mal schauen wie lange die noch weiß sind!


----------



## BlueLynne (31 Okt. 2011)

ein bißchen weißer Staub, und schon sind alle zukünftigen Probleme weggeschnupft


----------



## babyloncrush (9 Dez. 2014)

:thx: endlich wieder Mensch sein


----------

